# Good 225/45/18 suggestions?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It depends - what kind of tire are you looking for? Full-on summer tire? All-season? Focus on economy, or hardcore into grip/handling?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You may find the discussion at this thread beneficial. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-g...sperate-need-help-cruze-ltz-quiet-please.html


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Really depends on what your driving style is and what kinda ride you want to achieve.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Just ordered a set of cooper zeon rs-g1 last weekend. We have a set on my sons car and they are great. On line reviews are also positive. I didnt currently need them but couldn't pass up the deal. Ordered from Direct Tire on ebay $384 delivered. Cooper had a rebate of $100 for a set of 4. 

Cooper always seems to have a rebate offer, so depending on your timing, you should be able to find something.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Really depends on what your driving style is and what kinda ride you want to achieve.


Exactly, because if your only requirement is insane grip/handling at the expense of treadwear/noise/ride, I'd recommend one of the Extreme Performance summer tires, like the Direzza ZIIs I run on my Cobalt...but obviously, most people don't need something that...well, _extreme_. But we won't know unless we know the qualities that are wanted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Pirelli P7 Plus and Continental PureContact are two of my favorite tires on the market right now. The Continental is more of a handling tire; the Pirelli more of a comfort/low noise oriented tire. When I get rid of these super noisy MXM4s on my Cruze, I'll probably be ponying up for the Pirelli.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well fellers purchased some dunlop signature HP's they had buy 3 get one free... never tried these yet... but could always cancel and get a diff set..


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking for more of a comfort ride tbh.
But Fine with UHP.. they only showed me the cooper zeons,dunlop hps,and the extreme contact...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those appear to be a good tire, and at a good price.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> The Pirelli P7 Plus and Continental PureContact are two of my favorite tires on the market right now. The Continental is more of a handling tire; the Pirelli more of a comfort/low noise oriented tire. When I get rid of these super noisy MXM4s on my Cruze, I'll probably be ponying up for the Pirelli.


we have P7's on my wife's camry, good tires and lengthy life warranty


----------

